# pickled sausage and eggs



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

friend broke out some pickled sausage the other day and i thought it needed eggs, soooooo! taste test in 10 days.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just made a batch the other day. splittine has dibs on the two eggs and sausage in the bottom.

jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1093104
> 
> 
> just made a batch the other day. splittine has dibs on the two eggs and sausage in the bottom.
> ...


we now know what happens to the young males when they backtalk jack in school🤫


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1093104
> 
> 
> just made a batch the other day. splittine has dibs on the two eggs and sausage in the bottom.
> ...


Looks like you already sucked the skin off that one.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Looks like you already sucked the skin off that one.


that's how you like it.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1093104
> 
> 
> just made a batch the other day. splittine has dibs on the two eggs and sausage in the bottom.
> ...


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

all done! they're sweeter than i thought they'd be. not hot at all. got some red fish in a brine now, try pickling that.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Add some beet juice to your pickled eggs. I used to make them many years ago when I was in the restaurant business. They went fast.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yall got a recipe??


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*nts For pickled sausage and eggs*


 2 pkg

beef keilbasa
 24 oz

red wine vinegar
 12 oz

water
 12

eggs boiled and peeled
 2 Tbsp

pickling spice
 1

onion chopped
 5 clove

garlic


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

this one

M PICKLED EGGS AND
SAUSAGE​ 2 cups white vinegar
1 cup water
3 tbsp. pickling spice
1 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. crushed red pepper
6 to 7 squirts FRANK'S® Red Hot Sauce (optional)
1 tbsp. crushed garlic or powder
1 tbsp. dried onion

Hard boil 18 eggs and boil 3 packages Polish sausage until they float. Arrange eggs and sausage in layers, pack to top. Take care not to split eggs. Combine all other ingredients in a medium sauce pan and simmer for 5 minutes.
While still hot, carefully pour brine until full. Put lid on tightly; shake to mix for 3 days and enjoy!
Note: Refrigerate if not using within 3 days.
Submitted by: carl

is better explained.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Whipped up a test batch. Going to let her marinade for a few days before diving in. 

Recipe above with some extra garlic and a splash of beet juice added. Opted on some of my deer sausage instead of traditional kielbasa.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

pickled redfish was a waste of time. it came out very chewy, rubbery. veggies(japs, yellow bell, onion and carrots)were good though.


----------

